# ممكن مساعدة في الخراطة



## التقني العراقي (18 ديسمبر 2006)

شباب اتمنى مساعدتكم
احتاج الى تقريرين ليوم غد
والتقريرين يجب ان يكونوا متكونين من 5 صفحات
1-التقرير الاول 
عن المخرطة
2-التقرير الثاني
عن انواع الاقلام المستخدمة في المخرطة
واتمنى مساعدتكم
واكون شاكرا جدا لكم


----------



## كونى عائشة (18 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
أسفة معلوماتى ضئيلة جداً لانها خارج تخصصى ولكنى سوف أكتب لك ما أعلم عسى أن تفيدك
اولا المخرطة تتكون من 
ظرف التثبيت : يستخدم لتثبيت وادارة الشغلة
الغراب الثابت :ويشمل المكونات الخاصة بالادارة وتغيير السرعات(صندوق تروس السرعات) 
صندوق تروس التغذية: الذى يسمح باخيار معدلات التغذية للخراطة العادية ولقطع القلاووظ
الغراب المتحرك: يستعمل لسند نهاية الشغلات الطويلة لتجنب انحناء الشغلة
العربة والراسمة: تستخدمان لتثبيت اداة القطع وتوفير حركة التغذية
يد تشغيل يدوى، يد التحكم الالى، يد تشغيل الى، قائم موتور التشغيل، ايدى تغيير السرعات،حامل القلم
يد تثبيت البرج
_*بعض التعاريف:*_
سرعة القطع: هى السرعة النسبية بين الحد الفاصل وسطح الشغلة
معدل التغذية: هو المسافة التى تنعدم بها السكينة فى اتجاه عمودى على اتجاه سرعة القطع، ويمكن ان تكون وحدات معدل التغذية مم/دقيقة، مم/لفة، مم/مشوار، مم/سنة ذلك اعتمادا على طبيعة التشغيل واداة القطع المستخدمة
عمق القطع: المسافة العمودية بين سطح التشغيل والسطح قبل التشغيل مدل ازالة الرايش= مساحة مقطع الرايش ×سرعة القطع
حركات القطع الثلاثة: الحركة 1(حركة القطع) تدور الشغلة حول محورها لتقابل حواف القطعفى السكينة
الحركة2( حركة التغذية)
تتحرك اداة القطع ببطء وبسرعة ثابتة فى مستوى يشمل محور الشغلة
ولخراطة اسطوانة دائرية المقطع، يجب ان تكون حركة التغذية موازية لمحور الشغلة
ولخراطة شكل مخروطى، يجب ان تكون حركة التغذية مائلة على محور الشغلة بزاوية تساوى نصف زاوية رأس المخروط
ولخراطة برفيل، يجب ان تكون حركة التغذية موازية للبروفيل على الشغلة


----------



## كونى عائشة (18 ديسمبر 2006)

الحركة3( عمق القطع) يلزمتحريك أداة القطع بقيمه عمق القطع المطلوب فى اتجاه محور الشغلة، وذلك قبل بدء حركة التغذية
زوايا القلم
زاوية الجرف:تسمح بمرور الرايش المزال اثناء عملية القطع
زاوية القطع: هى التى تتغلل داخل المعدن لتتم عملية القطع
زاوية الخلوص: لتقليل الاحتكاك بين الشغلة وبين اداة القطع
المواصفات التى تتصف بها المعادن التى تصنع منها ادات القطع
الاحتفاظ بالصلابة عند درجات الحرارة المرتفعة
المقاومة العالية للتاٌكل الميكانيكى
مقاومة عالية للاهتزازات والصدمات بسبب القطع المتقطع
معامل احتكاك منخفض لتجنب الارتفاع الزائد فى درجة الحرارة بسبب الاحتكاك


المعادن التى تصنع منها أقلام المخارط 4%نيكل ، 18%كروم ، 1% فاناديوم


----------



## التقني العراقي (18 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا اختي اميرة


----------



## motaz_95 (19 ديسمبر 2006)

اخي الكريم التقني العراقي

ارجو منك استخدام خاصية البحث في المنتدى وسوف تجد الكثير بأذن الله 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=24510


----------



## محمدعلى الجبالى (20 يناير 2010)

المخرطه اخى هى االاه لتشكيل وقطع المعادن حسب الشغل اوالمقاس المطلوب وهى عباره عن صندوق السرعات الظرف لتسبيت الشغل والفرش وهذا الفرش مهم لان لوفيه بوش يغير سنتر الشغل ولا يعطى خرط مستقم الجزء الثالث هو الغراب او الزنبه المتحركه وهى لسند الشغل الطويل وتركيب ظرف البنط عليه ويستخدم فى بعض الحالات خرط طويل غير مستوى او (مسلوب) وهذا بتحريكه يمين اوشمال والجزء الرابع عباره عن العربه المتحركه وهى تحمل المقلمه المثبت عليها الاقلام حسب الشغل المطلوب وبها التحكم فى المحاور ويد الجر ويد التشغيل وغيره ////// وهذا مختصرحددددددددددددددددددددا يا اخى اخوك فى الله محمد الجبالى


----------

